
John Carmack, who said developing VR is a moral imperative, stops developing VR - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2019/11/john-carmack-vr-oculus-cto-moral-imperative-ai.html
======
al2o3cr

        One insider suggested to me that Oculus' development and 
        launch of the Quest -- a greatly reduced (if relatively
        popular) vision of virtual reality -- might have been a
        touch too demoralizing for his aspirations
    

So pretty much "The Audacity of Zero" but for tech-hype.

[https://barrymorisse.com/blog/the-audacity-of-
zero](https://barrymorisse.com/blog/the-audacity-of-zero)

